# OUTDOOR RAT RUN



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

We are gonna build an outdoor rat enclosure next summer!
I have been wanting to do so for so long!
They wont be in it at night or all day, or course. 
It's just so they can play outside with no worries.
I have a run, but it is falling apart!
Not to mention they can dig!
I hope to build a crappier version of this, with a roof, of course.








At the hardware store you can buy the stuff for making dog runs.
Then I am going to use my aunts leftover chicken fencing!!


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

That looks awesome. I've often thought about investing in a flight cage for rats when I had the money. Would be a real treat for them. Make sure to post pics


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

Definately.

This winter I am wanting to build a big cage for boys.
Haven't decided on the design yet, though.


----------

